# [Heisec] Kaspersky 2013: "Sichere Tastatur" nur für Security-Suite



## Newsfeed (4 September 2012)

Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2013 und Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 stehen zum Download bereit. Entgegen früherer Informationen bleibt die Tastatatursicherung zur Absicherung von Eingaben in Online-Formularen der Suite vorbehalten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

